# I'm Soooooo Excited



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

This Thursday evening (6/25) after work DW and I are heading on our second really big Outback adventure. We bought our OB in June '06 and 11 days later we were on our way to Mesa Verde for their anniversary and then to my boyhood home in South Dakota. It turned out to be the last time I ever got to see my dad alive. Coming home we went through Wounded Knee, SD, Flaming Gorge, UT, and Zion NP. A 4500 miles in 16 days.

We'll this year we're going to top that. Starting Thursday were going to race toward the Mississippi River in Arkansas/Missouri, then slow down the pace and follow it towards its headwaters. We'll end up in northern Wisconsin and Lake Superior, where we'll meet up with my mother who'll be visiting with my sister and brother-in-law who happen to have the exact same model of OB as we do! We'll celebrate the 4th with them and the 5th as it's his birthday. Then we'll take my mother back to South Dakota.

From there I want to get to Medora, North Dakota and see their Badlands, where Teddy Roosevelt worked on become a stronger person, then probably across Montana to Yellowstone, where DW and I met exactly 40 years ago while we were both working there as college students. From there. Glacier NP before all the glaciers probably disappear. Next comes Sandpoint, Idaho, and lastly somehow back to southern California.

I figure that this should be about 7000 miles or so. We return July 18 or 19, so we'll be gone almost 3-1/2 weeks!

Two things, if you see us on the trail, wave, and post it here, as we're always Internet equipped. And if you think there's something that we must see, please pass it along. We're not only any set schedule and love exploring new sights and sites.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like a whole lot of fun. Have a great time!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

What a great trip!







I can only dream of a vacation that long at the moment..... Please post and let us know your experiences.

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! Have fun and travel safe!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great time! We'll be in northern MO Friday night if all goes well, so even if we don't exactly pass on the road, we'll still give a wave in your direction!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great adventure planed









Have fun and may you be blessed with safe travels

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip indeed. Keep us posted on your progress...with pictures!


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so jealous---we just came home and I'm longing for the road again---what a beautiful country we have, and the freedom to roam wherever we please, without carrying 'papers' and permission

Best of luck to you, safe travels and enjoy what God put on this earth for us in which to revel!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ENJOY THE TRIP!! Sounds like a great one.

Travel Safe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What fun!! Sounds like a great trip!!! .... AND the subject of your first OB Blog?????


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful trip, have a great time and drive safe!


----------

